# Videos of breeds you don't normally see in Agility...



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Fun to watch:





















I could watch this Basset again and again. So darn cute! :


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Those were so cute!!! I loved the Bull terrier in the second video. So funny how she wanted to carry the poles around in her mouth!!! I laughed and laughed!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Great share!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Very amusing! Yes, I too, loved the bull terrier picking up the jump. Fun!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Huskie Gets The Zoomies*



kwhit said:


> Fun to watch:
> 
> Bull Terrier does agility...her own way!


Thank you for posting these. The bull terrier was beyond adorable and reminded me of this video of the Siberian Husky who got the zoomies during an agility trial.

Siberian gets the zoomies...Siberian Husky Contracts A Severe Case Of Dog Agility Zoomies

NewfieMom


----------

